# Red on Fishrelish Spoon Fly



## fishrelish101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Was able to get out just before the sun went down..Had about 2 hours to fish finally. Saw a couple of tails and this one hit the Fishrelish Spoon Fly -Candle Light color. Sure felt great to get my line wet again as its been since xmas when I fished.


----------



## lovemylegacy (May 22, 2008)

nice red


----------



## lovemylegacy (May 22, 2008)

*2 firsts for me, both with a flyrod*















My 1st Speck and Redfish, with my own tied flies


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a pretty red and spoon. I never use spoon flies mainly because I haven't enjoyed tying them(I probably would if mine came out like yours) or casting them( mine cast like bricks) and haven't bought a fly in a couple of years( I've bought plenty of material and hooks, I'd come out ahead buying just premade flies) . Your spoon looks light weight, always a good thing with a fly rod set up. I tied some with epoxy that were so heavy, I saved them for using with spinning gear. I worked hard coming up with my "own" spoon, but they never came out like I wanted and I've soured on spoons ever since. 

I really believe that as a fly tier and fly fisherman, I can catch more, better, more variety, than I ever could using my conventional gear. Most of my buds are conventional tackle guys, but they have fished side by side with me now and see what fly fishing can produce in fish and fun. I've supplied a few with some flies, but they'll have to come to you or another tyer if they want to fly fish with spoons. What size hooks do you tie them on?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

fishrelish101 said:


> Was able to get out just before the sun went down..Had about 2 hours to fish finally. Saw a couple of tails and this one hit the Fishrelish Spoon Fly -Candle Light color. Sure felt great to get my line wet again as its been since xmas when I fished.


Super pic! Just received the spoons and poppers yesterday. Super high quality. Will test drive them next week in LA. Thanks again.


----------

